# GOSPEL CENTRE MALVERN formerly CONVENT OF THE HOLY NAME



## perjury saint (May 25, 2012)

Had a look at this place a few weeks ago with Ninja Kitten on our way to Malvern College but it was camera'd up to the hilt!! Came back a few days ago on my way to Malvernbury Care Home and had a sniff round the back of the chapel and BINGO!! Really was not easy to get in and i found myself very frustrated that I couldnt get into the chapel area.. DAMN!! Maybe next time.
History wasnt that easy to come by but heres what i managed to find..
The Convent of the Holy Name was established in 1887, the nuns moved to derby in 1990. In 1994 Gordon Leveratt bought the delapidated buildings and spent £600,000 converting them into the 'Day of Salvation Christian Retreat and Conference Centre'.
They are now in the process of converting them into poxy flats!
Heres the pics, not the best but I hope you like....


----------



## nelly (May 25, 2012)

Very nice fella


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 25, 2012)

Good one tink! i was lucky when i did it ..straight through the front door then hide and seek from the builders,! you had to work for it.. he he!well done


----------



## flyboys90 (May 26, 2012)

I suppose flats is better than getting trashed and demolition and there is not really a lot they can do with the old buildings of this size!Great photos.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 18, 2012)

Well done one i ve just started to look at this one will have to get there soon .


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 25, 2012)

When I look at British property websites like mouseprice.com, it amazes me that nearly every listing of an affordable house will say "requires modernization." If I wanted something modern, why would I buy something old? It's awful the way you'll see a fine historical facade, and inside everything is stripped down like an IKEA showroom. And on the other hand, if someone's managed to leave a few bits of molding or a beam here and there, the listing agent will trumpet the place as a "character cottage" and drive the price up about 30,000 pounds. Why can't they make up their minds? If leaving the original detailing makes the property worth more, then why do they brainwash all their customers to think "modernization required?" I don't get it. Anyway, I hope the builders who are converting this structure into flats will be sensitive to the beauty of the original detailing. In Britian, do ya'll say "Don't throw out the baby with the bathwater?" We do here in Texas.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice work Perjury shame about the chapel looks like there could be a really nice piece of glass to check out


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 25, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice work Perjury shame about the chapel looks like there could be a really nice piece of glass to check out



Yeah, gutted i couldnt get in there! I would say maybe next time but I think the place is well on the way to being converted...


----------



## mookster (Aug 28, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> Yeah, gutted i couldnt get in there! I would say maybe next time but I think the place is well on the way to being converted...



There was an article about this place a couple of months back in Private Eye, apparently they were still waiting to find out it's future so it may still be around....


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 29, 2012)

What a minter! I love the little panel of stonework, Cheers for sharing!


----------

